# GPS question



## Les (May 28, 2000)

Can I use a Garmin 52ML that I would normally use in my car and simply purchase the microSD Slot card for marine navigation and dump the marine data, having both land and marine info. in the unit? Of course, the slot card costs as much as the GPS unit, but cheaper than buying a marine GPS for the boat.

Will that work?


----------

